# Case 970



## Braaaap (Oct 20, 2015)

My case 970 power shift is hard to go into gears. All 4 seem to be equally hard. If you wiggle the lever back and forth then it works but sometimes it can be a bugger. Just wondering if there is any adjustments I can make to help this out? Thanks


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

From a dead stop or while moving? Has it gotten worse since you've had it?


----------



## Braaaap (Oct 20, 2015)

It's from a dead stop. Moving seems to be better but still not great. The power shift part seems to work fine it's just the 1-4 gear selector that is junk. I haven't owned the tractor very long so I don't know if it's been like this for long


----------



## Braaaap (Oct 20, 2015)

Also it's hard to get out of gear back into neutral


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

It's kind of hard to say because these things are inherently clunky. They are simply not an easy shifting tractor so trying to say if yours is worse than typical is hard to determine without driving it. That's why I was asking if it was something that had gotten worse but since you've recently purchased it there isn't much of a baseline to work from. It's certainly possible that a tweak to the linkage might help but also quite possible that you just bought a Case tractor and the goofy tranny that comes with it. I don't remember if the 70 series has a cable or rod linkage, but if it's a cable they can get dry and not move well.


----------



## Braaaap (Oct 20, 2015)

Thanks for your help. I will play with the linkage a bit and see if I can get anything to change


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

8350HiTech said:


> It's kind of hard to say because these things are inherently clunky. They are simply not an easy shifting tractor so trying to say if yours is worse than typical is hard to determine without driving it. That's why I was asking if it was something that had gotten worse but since you've recently purchased it there isn't much of a baseline to work from. It's certainly possible that a tweak to the linkage might help but also quite possible that you just bought a Case tractor and the goofy tranny that comes with it. I don't remember if the 70 series has a cable or rod linkage, but if it's a cable they can get dry and not move well.


I remember a rod it seems on the one my brother had a long time ago, then again it was a lonnnng time ago (like 79-80). Was a PIA to shift, also.

Larry


----------



## Cozyacres (Jul 16, 2009)

I have a Case 970 and have the same problem with hard shifting. I have lubed all the linkages and leavers, seems to help a little but still hard, you just have to be careful to not jam anything. I guess its just the 'nature of the beast'


----------



## Braaaap (Oct 20, 2015)

Thanks. I will lube everything up and see if this helps. From the sounds of it , it's probably the same as everyone else's case tranny. 
Thanks again


----------



## Braaaap (Oct 20, 2015)

Update on my rough shifting..... I adjusted the linkages and lubed everything up and it worked good for a while but today while cutting hay it is stuck in second gear. It did it twice today. I was able to shut it down and wiggle the shifter and it went to neutral but after I restarted it and used 2nd gear again now it won't come out after lotttts of wiggling!!! Anyone ever have this happen before?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Unhook your linkage on the side of the transmission and try to move the lever on the transmission. This way you can determine if your linkage is stuck or if it's stuck in gear.


----------



## Braaaap (Oct 20, 2015)

Ok I will try it tomorrow. Does the clutch pedal have to be pressed down while doing this?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I should have suggested trying the shifter in the cab once the linkage was unhooked at the transmission. Probably easier than trying to work the tranny from a stub.


----------



## Braaaap (Oct 20, 2015)

Yes I can move the shifter and linkage while it is disconnected from the stub shaft on the tranny. So it must be something internal. I'm not looking forward to this!!


----------



## Braaaap (Oct 20, 2015)

The long shifter linkage rod is bent pretty good and when I try to pull it out of gear the rod just bends. I will pull that rod out and try and get a stronger straight one and see if that helps.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

When that happened to my 2090 it was the synchronizer. Was able to free it through the access panel.


----------



## Braaaap (Oct 20, 2015)

Is that the cover on top of the tranny where the neutral safety switch is? Sorry I don't have a manual for this tractor yet


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Braaaap said:


> Is that the cover on top of the tranny where the neutral safety switch is? Sorry I don't have a manual for this tractor yet


Sorry, I can't help with that. Someone did it for me.


----------



## Braaaap (Oct 20, 2015)

I was able to get it out of second gear my moving the stub lever on the shaft with the linkage removed. I think my linkage rod is the trouble. It's bent pretty good and not allowing the handle in the cab to come back far enough. I will try and straighten it or get a new one and go from there. Anyone have the specs as to how long that linkage rod is supposto be? Thanks


----------



## Braaaap (Oct 20, 2015)

It was the linkage that was way out of whack. I put a new one on and it shifts great now. Thanks for the help!!


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

Some 70 series Case had problems with gear linkage adjustment because of failing cab mounts. The cab mounts get old and soft, a bit like me, and the cab settles down resulting in gear linkages out of adjustment. Enough settling and stronger and stronger action on the range change lever and bent linkage may be the result.

New linkage may overcome the problem for a time but may be prudent to check the cab mounts anyway.

The 90 series dis not suffer the same with cab mount failures because the range change is via cable.But 90 series with failed cab mounts can sound exactly like a wheel bearing has failed when baling and the cab rocks with the pulse of the baler.


----------

